# Piracy



## chicha (Mar 15, 2007)

Most of us are a major part of it, lets say we are forced to.

I am fed up of this ****. i do not like piracy, who likes it any way. Every one wants the original stuff.
But can we afford?

We are forced to copy reason is very well known cost.
A windows costs approx RS6000 when you get the same deal for  RS 100.

The other factor for raising piracy is the drop in the computers itself.
The prices go down every month and every other month there is a new hardware boosting the performance.

for example if a person could not afford a pc few years back can now buy a nice gaming rig, and when he does that he will surely buy games but pirated cause of the price factor.

some companies are coming up with $144 laptops the reason is bigger market i.e people who can not afford mainstream laptops.
Come these people can surely not afford rs6000 or a OS
rs 1,00,000 odd for some thing like MAYA can they.

Originals should cost way less than what it is priced now.
companies have a huge margine for profits which if reduced we can get them for cheaper rates and hence reduce the piracy.
its logical i do not know why they are not acting on it.

what is our government doing? what are we doing? 

its of no use if we are able to afford a nice bike or car and not the fuel or the other way around.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 15, 2007)

^^i do not agree , people may use freewares and opensource


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 15, 2007)

but most freewares dont have da required stuff... it lacks somethn or da other!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 15, 2007)

Well. its only some freewares which lack options. Most softwares do have a free alternative.


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 15, 2007)

I am agreed with chicha to some. He says that reducing the cost wil reduce piracy. But only to some extent. You might remember what does our indian culture say not be selfish but only help others. We are doing opposite of it. We should also think about the programmers who do lot of hardwork. What do you say reducing cost will decrease piracy. Yes it will but to some extent. This will also cause so much loss to companies making these softwares. I think that only one thing can reduce piracy that is Reduce price and govt. funding companies.


----------



## 24online (Mar 15, 2007)

orkut is live & new example for piracy !!   companies knows, but they loss few bugs due to piracy... but in return they get popularity.....its game...in the end of game , companies wins....


----------



## chicha (Mar 15, 2007)

When i said prise reduction i meant not to make it very cheap.
As i said companies have huge margin for profit all they have to do is cut the prises to some extent and the rest has to be the effort of this god forsaken indian government.

And as for the programmers 
they are all well paid and cutting down the prise will not sting them to extention.
As far as the open sourse is concerned more awareness programs have to be conducted.
And Piracy is not going any where for next 5 years.
And as for OS's linux is not all that user friendly for new bee's


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Mar 15, 2007)

OpenSource is the way to go...
But piracy has to be curbed at any cost.
Logical pricing policy must be adopted by the big labels (in India) if they do care about the rampant piracy here...

Note : XboX 360 games are priced at 2.5k a piece


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 15, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> When i said prise reduction i meant not to make it very cheap.
> As i said companies have huge margin for profit all they have to do is cut the prises to some extent and the rest has to be the effort of this god forsaken indian government.
> 
> And as for the programmers
> ...


 
What for a programmer needs a OS like of M$ until learning a M$ tech...

And SUSE is there when u talk about User friendly ness
__________


			
				=CrAzYG33K= said:
			
		

> Note : XboX 360 games are priced at 2.5k a piece


 
Even a nike hoe comes costier that it.. 

Why are you not fighting for making it cheaper

The reason is that evr1 fights for showing the intellectuality and there thoughts(great) of there own... and for sure when this thread becomes obselete or when you go to buy a new PC even M$ come in 1K u will opt for saving 900 INR


----------



## bkpeerless (Mar 15, 2007)

yes software piracy is bad and should be stopped 
but game piracy should be ecouraged  after all 2000 for a pc game = many peoples income.


----------



## krates (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey I Agree To it Cause In A country Like India Where I Think 85% Of People Are Using Pirated Software Cause If One Is Not Buying Windows And Using Freeware Linux He Not Be Able To Use Many Of The Open source And Freeware Of Windows .


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Mar 15, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> Even a nike hoe comes costier that it..
> 
> Why are you not fighting for making it cheaper


Dude,Tell me .... Do u get some 5 pair of Nike Shoes????
One pair of sports shoes is more than sufficient. For LifeTime! At the max, ppl may go in for 2.
But, that's not the case if you go in for Xbox games.. No one will be satisfied with 1. I'm pretty sure of that!  They are damn addictive.


----------



## sagsall4u (Mar 19, 2007)

what about movies and music.
Tell me India doesn't have those 1 dollar downloads. so we have to buy the whole goddamn album for 1 song . 
There are lots of movies which do not get released in India coz of censorship and other factors .hence we download it. i don't find anything wrong with this.

And regarding softwares . i wud buy a win vista if it was withing the 2k bracket with free upgrades.


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 19, 2007)

Why are you all so serious about piracy. I know that it is abig issue and mainly for microsoft. Don't be worry one day will come when people will not buy microsoft products mainly windows because of so much bugs and will go to towards linux mainly mandrake or rad hat.


----------



## mediator (Mar 19, 2007)

REPEATED FIGHT CLUB


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate piracy , these companies must reduce cost so that we can efford these products ,


----------



## *GandaBerunda* (Mar 20, 2007)

most products have a free alternative (eg openoffice for ms office) and provide required options for the layman. i bet that 70% of the people don't use any feature of word except spell check,find and replace and the basic text formatting tools. Piracy is caused only by the over hyped paid products


----------



## chicha (Mar 20, 2007)

i agree with you.
what i think should be done is, Our colleges have to conduct some programs and distribute and help its students on how to use these stuff, it will make lot of difference. I think most of the pirated stuff is used my college going students and this way it must cut down to some exten.
And for games i just can not come up with any alternative, free games are not as good and the best ones cost good too.
The prises can not go lower i think as these are already fairly priced and we need to keep in mind that these companies are not huge they employee 20-30 developers and they lot lot lot of work and they need to be paid well.
As of now i can not think of an alternative.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2007)

Look at softwares like Microsoft Visual Studio,.Net,SQL Server,Photoshop,3DS Max,Maya etc their prices are very high.


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 20, 2007)

^^ Dude most(fair to say all) companies execpt one working on Mainframes are based on ur stated products. Companies generate there revenue on these

that's why  there overpriced is fair enough


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Mar 20, 2007)

microsoft is providing visual studio and other dev product @ free to developers and student.
visual studio express edition, visual web studio, sql server express edition,
etc with free dev videos.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 20, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> ^^ Dude most(fair to say all) companies execpt one working on Mainframes are based on ur stated products. Companies generate there revenue on these
> 
> that's why  there overpriced is fair enough



From what i have seen in companies when it comes to critical applications they hardly use microsoft products.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> microsoft is providing visual studio and other dev product @ free to developers and student.
> visual studio express edition, visual web studio, sql server express edition,
> etc with free dev videos.


Yeah thats for learner but not for professionals.And learner edition lacks some features.


----------



## chicha (Mar 20, 2007)

I do not think the options which are not included will be missed by most of the casual users.


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 20, 2007)

^ +1 agree...


----------



## chicha (Mar 21, 2007)

today i asked my lecturer if he would help me conducting a program where we would ask the students to try some of the user friendly linuxs, but no one is intrested. Most of them do not have the proper attitude.
But i am still going to try.

I wish some one here will also try it, all you need some supporting lecturer or even a small strength of students to do this.
show how the government is getting effected by the piracy and some pep talk. It should work to some extent.


----------



## are.you.nuts312 (Mar 29, 2007)

I totally disagree with you.
If you really think that originals are expesive, then u can use open source.
And if you think that linux wont suit you, then what,s wrong in spending Rs 5000 for an original copy of windows and for other tools, u can use freeware as most software have equally good or even better alternatives.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 6, 2007)

i don't think bringing costs down will help. take the exxample of windows xp pro. it sells for around rs 10000+ but the pirated ones are available for rs 100 or so. however much microsoft brings down costs, they can't get it down to rs 100 . and we indians will always buy the cheapest. i'm sure if original xp starts selling for rs500, still most people will go in for the pirated one to save rs400 (i think that would even include me)


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Apr 6, 2007)

All this really make me sick and from about a year and a half now, I have been using free software for my purpose, I would even have gone for linux but didn't since I had a branded PC with Media Center Installed and it ain't pirated
I feel that if one buys a branded PC with an OS of his choice and expertise installed than he can easily opt for freeware solutions later on. 

What I find here in our place is that, most(read all) of the HARDWARE  engineers keep a bunch of CD's with them that have all the essential softwares that one would need and then go about installing them in every PC that they repair, assemble,etc. And no prizes for guesing that all those are pirated softwares.

If they would go about distributing freeware than I feel and I know that piracy could have been curbed down to a great extent atleast here in this part of the country! 

People should be made aware of piracy like they do of AIDS. And we at this forum will be always their to stop piracy in INDIA. (Atleast I am!)


----------



## raghuraj1menon (May 3, 2007)

I don't believe in piracy. However circumstances force me to be a pirate. My favourite artists are Linkin Park, BeeGees, Pink Floyd etc. My favourite OS is Windows. But I can't afford them. I am not well-monied. My father is not sitting on a gold mine. So what do I do? I go to piratesbay and download everything I need. I know I am wrong. But nothing can be done. Nothing can beat Windows till now (sorry open source lovers). After all the comfort I experience with Windows just cannot be experienced in Linux. And believe me, I have tried loads of Linux distros. You can say I am almost an Windows Addict. 
And even if I use Linux as an alternative how do I recreate the magic of the Beatles or Linkin Park.
But recently I was quite surprised to hear about Moser Baer's effort to reduce piracy by pricing CD's and DVD's for almost 28 Rs and 28 Rs respectively. Well Done Moser Baer.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 3, 2007)

raghuraj1menon said:
			
		

> But recently I was quite surprised to hear about Moser Baer's effort to reduce piracy by pricing CD's and DVD's for almost 28 Rs and 28 Rs respectively. Well Done Moser Baer.



DVD is Rs. 34 , and they offers only old films like Bazigar.....


----------



## keanu_reeves (May 20, 2007)

moser baer dvd 34 Rs. & vcd 28 Rs. now this will curb piracy 

Munna Bhai MBBS is also available on moser

and this is just for starters

and when microsoft is stopping support for windows XP from the next year can we accept its price to be 34 rupees or 28 rupees. u still have to shell out big moolah to get a original windows 98


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 20, 2007)

to stop OS piracy do what apple's doing. tie the OS to ur hardware. actually something like this is been happening in the mobile computing segment. until a few months ago, laptop manuf. used to bundle OS with the laptop. so users had no choice but to pay for the OS, whether they like it or not. this is something good (as in to minimise piracy) and also bad (as it takes away user's choice and money if they are not willing)

even i think, bringing down costs will help. we do not want companies to bring down the costs of apps like MS office, photoshop, maya etc. (there are many free alternatives which give u most of the features) but yes, drop the cost of the windows os (sure, there is linux anyday too!  )


----------



## karmanya (May 21, 2007)

i must confess that while writing this i am using a pirated version of Microsoft XP pro. I use a pirated ms office to write my school projects and the occasional articles for digit. I use a pirated version of CS2 to edit all my pictures.
I am the average Indian computer user. I simply cannot afford the original version of software. I have considered switching to opensource/freeware and like most techies i even installed open office. However some 6 weeks later i switched back to Microsoft. The fact is most open source or freeware cannot compare to microsoft. have u ever compared impress to powerpoint? or calc to exel?  believe me there is no comparison. Microsoft is better in every way. Gimp i think is the only piece of opensource/freeware that deserves a place in every computer. Plus can you find me an OS which gives the usability and flexibility of microsoft XP? People say switch to Linux, this maybe easy for people with indivual computers, they are free to do whatever they want they need not consider others. sure i can switch to linux and even function as well as i could with windows after a week or so but what about my mom,dad and sister? they are not savvy at all. I doubt my sister knows what linux is. Therefore unless i miraculously become a lot richer or companies reduce thier prices considerably i will continue to remain a pirate.
A lot of people say piracy is bad. But i would like to say "no one wants to be a pirate circumstances force us to be one" 
and to everyone who asks me to switch to opensource i respectfully say "up yours"


----------



## mediator (May 21, 2007)

I'm not going into the comparison part coz I don't have the time for it rt now!

U know telling them what linux is, isn't important. At home, I never told them what Linux is or what to do with it. They just saw me things on a "different looking windows". They often complained, that this virus has got into windows, blue screen got while playing a game. But they never saw anything like that when I used to do my task on "different looking windows". Sometimes windows used to blow up because of its infections, over fiddling with system files/registry hacks that mah bro used to do or some "unknown causes" that left me scratching my head! Often the case was that I didn't have the time to rectify the problems, so I told them to work on that "diff. looking windows".

Once, For a week I had exams and nobody complained that they cudn't do this and that, as listening to music, watching movies, browsing the net and making/printing document is all they did. I already told them to browse the applications menu and use wateva they liked. Though my bro. complained about games, but he didn't shout much. He often appreciated and liked mplayer/xine over WMP as they played movie dvd ISOs directly and took a lot a less time to open and play any video/movie. That was fedora core and now my bro loves customising things with beryl on UBuntu on another computer. Installing is as easy as windows as he needed to know the meaning of only the root partition which he asked. Its simple!!

So if u r putting too much burden on ur mind becoz of that, then experiment and see for urself!! Take it casually, like u don't care. If u'll try to teach them tooo much, then obviously they'll get scared like u r tryin to teach them something difficult!! Its in human nature. So let them explore.

People often think that u'll have to teach them dis an dat. Just make em treat it like "different windows" and let them play with it themselves!


----------



## karmanya (May 23, 2007)

breached the subject to my parents .... flat no. they say ppl are resistant to change. well my family only trusts windows xp and that is that. they dont even let me dual boot for gods sake.
 strengthens my point.


----------



## mediator (May 23, 2007)

Hmmm, it seems your family is quite used to disk defragment, viruses and bsods.
Neways then that means ur statement.....


> sure i can switch to linux and even function as well as i could with windows after a week or so but what about my mom,dad and sister? they are not savvy at all. I doubt my sister knows what linux is.


 ....has no relevance either! How can they give their verdict or compare when they don't even want anything else to be installed?



> they dont even let me dual boot for gods sake.
> strengthens my point.


 It doesn't strenghten ur point in anyway regarding comparison. It only shows that u failed in motivating them to use something different which has an increasing user base or u failed to convey them that Linux install wont harm windows and their docs in anyway!


----------



## karmanya (May 23, 2007)

thats kind of my point. my parents don't want to compare. they mulishly believe that if i tinker around with my system im gonna screw it up big time. They don't even keep their docs on the computer.to them a computer means windows xp. u know what they say about "little knowledge" ? its too true in my case. and btw i wasnt talking about a comparison, i believe linux is a better option than windows  mainly due to dirth of viruses, though i am a little worried about games.
plus my father has firm belief in that "if u dont touch something, it wont break" so if he even sees me opening up my cabinet just to clean it he starts screamin at me.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 23, 2007)

I can survive with free and open source softwares.


----------

